# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Продам подзорную трубу в футляре.Англия.

## slavik71

Продам подзорную трубу в футляре.Англия.
Сделана под старину из латуни, искусственно состаренной.
Отделана кожей.Футляр из красного дерева.
Размер трубы: разложенная 42 см,сложенная 14 см,диаметр 4 см
Футляр 17 см х 6,5 см х 6 см
Больше фото могу прислать на email
650 грн
тел 0672958268
Возможна доставка Новой почтой,оплата при получении

----------


## slavik71

...

----------


## slavik71



----------


## GROMOZEKA

Вы хотели сказать Китай под Англию.
У нас полный 7-й км таких сувениров,трубы,компаса,секстанты и т д

----------


## slavik71

То,что я хотел сказать,я сказал.Труба сделана и куплена в Англии.Так же я указал "Сделана под старину ".
Куплена в магазине.

----------


## slavik71

Подзорная труба Dollond London в кожаном футляре.
Сделана под старину из латуни, искусственно состаренной. 
Отделана кожей.Кожаный футляр 
Ручная гравировка.Тиснение на коже. 
Размер трубы: разложенная 42 см,сложенная 14 см,диаметр 4 см
650 грн

----------


## Alejandro

А что в нее можно увидеть?

----------


## slavik71

> А что в нее можно увидеть?


 На мой взгляд увеличует нормально.А что Вы хотите в нее увидеть?

----------


## old cat

> На мой взгляд увеличует нормально.А что Вы хотите в нее увидеть?


 Ну конечно же, "свет в конце тоннеля"...

----------


## Alejandro

> На мой взгляд увеличует нормально.А что Вы хотите в нее увидеть?


 Покращення! :smileflag: 
А вобще то, кратность увиличения гдето указанна?

----------


## slavik71

Нет,не указана.

----------


## slavik71



----------


## slavik71



----------


## slavik71



----------


## slavik71



----------


## LADY Икс

Шикарная вещица !!! Обожаю такие !!!

Удачной продажи!!!

----------


## slavik71

Спасибо!

----------


## slavik71

> обмен на билеты на концерт Романа Карцева в Филармонии интересует?


 Спасибо. Только продаж

----------


## slavik71



----------


## slavik71

В связи с обесцениванием гривны  цена может быть пересмотрена в сторону увеличения

----------


## slavik71



----------


## sunyun

эта труба была сделана как дань подзорным трубам того времени, коими пользовались пираты, типа Джек Воробей, Борбоса и др. А их в те времена кратность не волновала  :smileflag:  главное чтобы увеличивала!

----------


## slavik71

up

----------


## ЖеЛеЗяКа

Сколько сейчас она стоит?

----------


## slavik71

В кожаном чехле 85 $, оплата по курсу

----------


## slavik71

Возможна оплата при получении. Я в Тернополе

----------


## slavik71

актуально

----------


## Доктор Игорь

А вобще то, кратность увиличения гдето указанна?




> Нет,не указана.


 Тогда это детская игрушка.

----------


## stolet1

за 500 заберу

----------


## slavik71

Спасибо. Нет

----------


## slavik71

актуально.

----------


## slavik71

актуально.

----------


## KEN BLOCK

> Ну конечно же, "свет в конце тоннеля"...


 Голую соседку из другого квартала :smileflag: ))))

----------


## slavik71

ап

----------


## slavik71

ап

----------


## slavik71

ап

----------


## slavik71

ап

----------


## slavik71

ап

----------


## slavik71

ап

----------


## slavik71

ап

----------


## slavik71

ап

----------


## slavik71

ап

----------


## slavik71

ап

----------


## bugor2018

+100500 за терпение..
создал обьяву 19.02.2013 21:50
последний ап   08.01.2022 18:14

----------

